# Big Boobies: Positions to sleep to avoid plugged ducts



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, help!

Once every week or so I have a horribly painful plugged duct - always in the top outside of one of my breasts. It seems obvious to me it's that I am sleeping on my side, and must be smushing my 32Gs a bit.

Does anyone have any recommendations for avoiding this? I've tried sleeping with and without a bra, attempted to sleep on my back but I keep waking up on my stomach. At first I thought it was from nursing at night, but today the plugged duct is on the right side, and we didn't even feed on that side last night.

I'm tired of being in pain for two days, spending the whole time massaging like hell and hoping like hell it doesn't turn into mastitis. Any thoughts?


----------



## beautiful_mama (Apr 8, 2007)

hmmmm would not say its so much an issue of HOW you sleep but if your getting enough sleep. Are you?







(our babies are the same age so I am assuming thats a NO *LOL*)

I have nver heard of laying on your breast causing that, but I have had it happen myself when I was doing too much. (or not resting enough).


----------



## Happily Blessed (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
At first I thought it was from nursing at night, but today the plugged duct is on the right side, and we didn't even feed on that side last night.


If I am understanding this statement correctly, you did not nurse on the side you had a plugged duct. I would say that this is the reason for the plug. http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...tml#usualcause

I know that when I did not nurse on one side or went longer than what I should, I tended to get a plug duct.

So, the best way to get rid of it is to have your LO nurse with his chin on the plug. Hard to do when the plug is on the top of the breast but it can be done with help.

I used to get them so often I took Lecithin daily.

I hope you figure out a good sleeping position to help you. Can you wear a nursing bra to bed? Just to help support the girls a little?

Hugs to you,

laural


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Happily Blessed* 
If I am understanding this statement correctly, you did not nurse on the side you had a plugged duct. I would say that this is the reason for the plug. http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...tml#usualcause

I know that when I did not nurse on one side or went longer than what I should, I tended to get a plug duct.

I've had the same experience!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you so much, ladies.

Part of me wants to say, "Wow, it's definitely a complete lack of sleep that has caused my brain to turn to mush and not realize it's a not-eating-on-that-side often enough thing," while the other still thinks it's me lying on them and smushing them.

DS now awakes every 45 minutes to eat (holy crap I hope this is a "reaching a milestone" thing that stops soon) so he's eating on both sides all night long. I'll cross my fingers this was the problem and it goes away. Very, very sick of having painful plugged ducts all the time!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I tend to get them easily and I definitely get them if I lay on my breast for any more than a few hours at night! I get them on the outside of the breast that's on the bottom if I lay on my side for more than maybe 3 hours, so sleeping on them could definitely do it.

I also think that not nursing on that side could cause them too.

Lecithin supplements definitely helped me, too!

I nurse at night by switching Dd from side to side every time she nurses at night. That way I get to roll over every couple of hours.


----------



## MamaFranklin (Jun 28, 2006)

I wear a 40 I and find that inadequate cup size causes plugged ducts... as well as a bad underwire that traped some breast tissue and caused breast infection. Especially if you are wearing an underwire!!! Make sure your bra fits right!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Ack! Double post!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

veganone, thank you for confirming I'm not completely crazy - that sleeping on 'em can cause this.

My bra does fit great, I know that isn't the problem (as I went through about five before this that did not fit properly).

Yesterday afternoon, just as I was convinced the duct on the top outside was gone, I developed another, much worse, one on the top _inside_ - same breast. Two hot showers and loads of deep massage later, it just will not go away. DS just got done nursing on that side for an hour straight, lying down so his chin was at least close to the direction of the plug. No luck - it's still hard as a rock and bright red.

This is driving me bonkers. Hurts to carry him. I finally got enough time to sit down here and look at KellyMom.com - I see now both the Lecithin treatment, and her page on recurrent plugged ducts. From my quick read-through I can't see straight on what is causing all of this, but I'm going to have my husband (whose brain is working better on the little sleep we're both getting) to read through it and see if he has any thoughts.

Ack. This hurts!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

How are your bras fitting? I need to wear a comfy sleep bra and a good, easy day bra (Bravado ++).

Do your breasts lay on each other when you sleep? I'm thinking that the inside of the breasts may be getting pressure from just laying on your side and them pressing together. Mine do that, but haven't noticed a plug from it.

I've had a plug right where you describe. I _think_ it was from wearing a bra that wasn't quite big enough for my out of control boobs and cut accross the top of my breast tissue a bit.


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I do switch from one side to the other throughout the night - so I'm both nursing on both sides and lying on both sides. It's just that the night before I initially posted, DS only woke up to eat once in the night (a very rare occurrence).

I have a nursing bra that fits perfectly. Having tried many before that didn't, I do know the bra isn't causing this.

DH read the kellymom page, and he thinks there is just no silver bullet here. It's a combination of everything:

DS is distracted, eats for five-minute periods throughout the day.
I don't get enough rest.
Or probably enough water.
I wear him for many hours a day in the back position in a Beco, the straps of which I can feel rubbing (lightly) against my breasts.
When I do get to sleep, I pass right out, and stay in that one position - probably yes smushing some breast tissue.
Now that I have this plug (yes, it's still there) on the top inside, the pain of that breast falling down on top of the other one when I lie on myself is intense enough that it wakes me up at night. So this seems to be part of it, as well.
Geesh. I'm buying lecithin the next time I get out of the house! Off I go, to try more hot compressing and more deep massage. I'm so scared to death of an abscess.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Make sure you are getting enough water! I don't think the bras are causing the problem because it's in the top side of your breast. Breast massage will help as well as frequent nursing. Try and make sure you're switching sides when you are sleeping. Sending you healing light and thoughts


----------



## taralv (May 5, 2003)

ATD Mom - I just came on to find out whether or not sleeping wrong could cause plugged ducts because I now have had two in less than a week (one in each breast) and it is driving me insane. I' ve also had mild fever/mastitis symptoms, so I am also using hot compresses and massaging and nursing like crazy... But I still have to care for my two older children and change diapers and get food and take care of two old dogs... so, I feel your pain. I think in my case it might be my bra because I don't own one right now that fits. This time I am so much bigger than I've been in the past so I'm still looking for one that fits correctly. Anyway, I was wondering what is working for you? Anything? I'm going to check out the kellymom links. Thanks.

Tara


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Ugh! So sorry, Tara. Mine seems to be going sort of away - which makes no sense to me. Seems it should either be there or not. I'm thinking it just might be moving to another spot!

I did break down and take some ibuprofen yesterday. I'm thinking this may have helped, because otherwise I've just been doing the same stuff - compresses and massaging. I've also been pumping as much as I can after DS does his eat-for-five-minutes trick.

Oh no! about the mastitis symptoms. Sure sending you healing vibes. Mastitis does not sound like fun!


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

I had to laugh at your post title!!
Coming from another 32G momma while nursing here too, I also don't think it has as much to do with the position (maybe avoid your stomach though) as just draining one side all the way t each feeding. he may be going through a change and not eating as much as before.


----------

